# 9week old kitten - advice



## neil18409 (Apr 29, 2013)

hello everyone
As Georgie is not able to post here for the time being, I felt I should ask as her sister has just acquired a 9week old kitten.

The kitten was de-flead, de-wormed and vet checked so this is not a problem however she does need some advice.

1) Does she need to continue the de-worming treatment herself for a specific amount of time?
2) At what time does she try to move the kitten from kitten food to adult cat food?
3) Is 6months the average age a female cat should be spayed or is this something that can be done sooner?
4) Is there any other points that need to be considered?

Any help that I can pass on to her would be great
Thankyou in advance


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

neil18409 said:


> hello everyone
> As Georgie is not able to post here for the time being, I felt I should ask as her sister has just acquired a 9week old kitten.
> 
> The kitten was de-flead, de-wormed and vet checked so this is not a problem however she does need some advice.
> ...


1) My vet recommends de-worming every month until the cat is 6 months old, then it should be every 3 months. Make sure you get the treatment from the vet as supermarket brands can be harmful and/or not effective.

2) I just put mine straight onto an adult food with high crude protein, now they're on raw at 5 and 6 months of age, Cas is quite large for his age and both are really well developed. I was told kitten food is just a gimmick anyway.

3) You should get it done as soon as your vet allows, mine were done when they were 4 months roughly. Go to Find an Early Neutering Vet to find a vet near you and when they will spay. Girls can come into heat before 6 months and increases her risk of certain cancers and, of course, getting pregnant.

4) She needs to be vaccinated ASAP and microchipped too!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent advice from Sam :thumbsup: Just to add re the food; she needs to feed a good quality wet food like HiLife or Nature's Menu but if she is feeding something like Whiska's or Felix stick with the kitten varieties for now. Any change over of food should be done gradually to avoid an upset stomach. Also avoid dry food.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

9 weeks is a couple of weeks too young for the ideal age to leave mum - however, moggy and byb breeders do seems to like to get rid as early as poss so 9 weeks is better than 5 or 6. 

First jabs at 9 weeks then again at 12.
Continue worming as ab=ove, flea treatment every month

Kitten food IF feeding low quality food like Whiskas and Felix, move on when 1 year old, if feeding 60% + meat n=content then adult is fine.

Spay asap - talk to the VET not the receptionist as to when they will do it - mine are neutered at 10-11 weeks - some places say 6 months - anywhere in between and not later than 6 months.

EDIT: blooming faster typers! Yes YOU Lynn and Sam!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic advise Samantha, well done. xxxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you guys  but it's only what I have learnt from all of you


----------



## neil18409 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thankyou everyone for the advice, shall pass that along to her.



lymorelynn said:


> Also avoid dry food.


She said the woman she bought the kitten from was feeding the kittens mixed dry and wet foods. What should she do in this instance?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Stick with just the wet


----------



## neil18409 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thankyou :thumbsup:

For anyone interested, here is a picture of the little terror
named Dora after Dora the explorer as the kitten has been with her for less than 12hours and has disappeared in the house 3times already


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

neil18409 said:


> Thankyou :thumbsup:
> 
> For anyone interested, here is a picture of the little terror
> named Dora after Dora the explorer as the kitten has been with her for less than 12hours and has disappeared in the house 3times already


She's gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is very pretty :001_wub:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

neil18409 said:


> Thankyou :thumbsup:
> 
> For anyone interested, here is a picture of the little terror
> named Dora after Dora the explorer as the kitten has been with her for less than 12hours and has disappeared in the house 3times already


It might be an idea to confine her to one room for a day or two (unless she is being supervised). Then she will know where her litter tray is - and it limits the places she can hide in.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

neil18409 said:


> <snip>
> named Dora after Dora the explorer as the kitten has been with her for less than 12hours and has disappeared in the house 3times already


There was me thinking it was for a-dora-ble. 

Agree with limiting her access to the house to start with, kittens can get into really tiny places and then struggle to get out, plus she can't get too far from her litter tray to make it in time.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_sounds like you have lots of good advise, and she is one pretty kitty, keep us updated x_


----------



## neil18409 (Apr 29, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _sounds like you have lots of good advise, and she is one pretty kitty, keep us updated x_


Well I explained to Amanda (Georgies sister) that she should join this site as she may need help in the future and if that is the case she would be able to post directly and get the advice when she needs it, instead of waiting for me to post and then waiting for the message back.

She said she will take a look later  so im very sure she shall be keeping you all updated on her kitten very soon


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Coming in late 

Very sweet looking girl, you are right your sister should join - even if just to keep us updated with pics


----------

